# Model train crazy find



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys. This may sound hillbillyish, but last month my wife's cousin's cousin died. I am helping them clean stuff up and organize everything. When we went down into the basement we came on a train set up like I have never seen before. There are trains all over the place. Cars in boxes never even opened. Can't even guess at how many. The track ran all over the place. He had even knocked holes in the block walls for track to run through. There is a turnaround on each end of the basement. What I am wondering is if there is some kind of price guide for this. I have found Lambert and soho and Athearn so far. There is so much it is kind of overwhelming. I saw in the Wanted forum a guy was looking for a car that I am pretty sure I saw at least one of. Even the ones on the tracks have boxes. I saw some prices here and there and one said 200, while another said 13, so it is kind of hard to get a grasp. Any help on how is the best way to value or sell this would be appreciated. Thank you,

Terry


----------



## Zero Cool (Dec 4, 2013)

Before I began, I would like to say sorry for your loss of your family member.

Just my two cents here, but I would catalogue and photograph as much as you can and post it on here to see who wants what. Many of us are always looking for the rare stuff, and you never know until you do that. I would start making lists, such as cars, locomotives( maybe separate the steam from diesel) buildings, etc. Hope this helps some. 

Ken


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Best thing is to post some pictures here so we can see what your dealing with. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The he next best thing is to put out of your mind the idea of selling it as one or more lots. It sounds like you may have some classic high demand stuff in there, your best bet would be to set a close relative up who is a stay at home mom or something and eBay it out. I know eBay causes scabies and PayPal demands your firstborn, but I have years of experience with those two and it is the best way by far to sell what your family member had and get the most back out of it. I'm sorry for your loss, but don't make it someone else's win by dumping it on one or two lots. It is the best way to honor their memory...


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow. Talk about quick response time! It all sounds great. In fact, tithe cousin in charge does E-Bay all the time. I appreciate the feedback. I was going to start cataloging this stuff today but we are in Midwest Illinois and it is a tad chilly. Thanks!


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

sorry to hear, I had an aunt pass away this morning myself 
If you run across any DT&I stuff, I might be interested in it.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am k ind of excited to get going on it. I just found out they had already boxed up 5 big boxes of stuff that was still upstairs.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's where I go to look like an expert http://hoseeker.org/  Good pictures, good descriptions--and a bit of daring do...I start all mine at 99 cents. After doing this for years, I've rarely been disappointed. I well remember posting one at a very good price, $75, only to never get any more than watchers. When I re-listed it the next week, I started at 99 cents and sold the same train for $189...one of my watchers from before, go figure.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I got into the train set yesterday. I first started getting all the new boxes with cars and engines that had never been opened. There were 150 of them!! Not counting the 7 boxes full that were hidden away in the closets. I am matching the trains that were on the tracks with boxes now. Thank God for the internet. Just getting the hang of matching numbers and names with stuff. Good Lord. I did not realize how many different railroads there are. Haven't done pictures yet. Too many to start with. I did come across some Daiyoung models that seemed to bring a good amount. It is overwhelming but pretty dang interesting. I am taking the rest to a place with internet so 
I can finish matching everything. Just found out that the ones this guy had when he was young are hidden away in a loft. Haven't even looked at those! Thanks for your help so far. Pictures soon.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

How Midwest in Illinois are ya I used to live in Illinois Belleville all the way to Carmi Illinois.

Kinda curious what road or roads he collected?? Like Amtrak csx Union Pacific etc..

Steam diesel??

Or he bought whatever he thought was cool??

But remember not all trains are worth $$$ but to the "right" person it can be so becareful with eBay if you choose that route... But keep in mind that wouldn't be fair to us if you want help and go to ebay to make a buck... Some of us have a serious passion for this hobby...just saying since you are brand new here with a post about finding trains from a deceased family member..

Btw sorry for the loss!!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you take pics of the layout for us to see


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope to get some pictures up pretty quick. There are quite a few different "roads" or railways. Hey, the reason I asked some questions is I know very little about how to sell this stuff. I realize there will be two dollar cars, just as there might be better stuff. I was just happy some people were kind enough to respond. We live North of Peoria about 60 miles. Locally I have been told to have an auction, not have an auction, use EBay, use some site named Brassengines.com or something like that. There are other factors, such as needing to liquidate, etc. etc. Have good one.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss; and I am sure that the process of going through everything is going to take some time. 

I would first try to make an inventory of the items that you have... I am sure there are tons of Athearn Blue Box. 

See if you can locate any local hobby stores. Many times a Hobby Store will buy everything in a lump sum and may be able to give you a decent price for everything and then they in turn, will sell it in their store.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah. Thanks. There are some Athearn Blue box. Also some Genesis. A ton of Walthers and some Lambert and Soho . A lot of Pullman cars. California Zephyr. There were a few yellow Union Pacific engines. Some older steam engines, and actually too many to count. We boxed them all up and are taking them somewhere safe to inventory. I have some pictures if I can get the darn thing to load. I am thinking 400 pieces at least. Then, we decided to check the garage loft. We found some Lionels from when he was a young man. Bigger ones. I am going to try to post some pictures right now.


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Any luck with the pictures?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Geeze! 400 items and still counting. Hope we get first crack at this stuff. Sounds like a gold mine to me. Pete


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

rosey65 said:


> Hi guys. This may sound hillbillyish, but last month my wife's cousin's cousin died. I am helping them clean stuff up and organize everything. When we went down into the basement we came on a train set up like I have never seen before. There are trains all over the place. Cars in boxes never even opened. Can't even guess at how many. The track ran all over the place. He had even knocked holes in the block walls for track to run through. There is a turnaround on each end of the basement. What I am wondering is if there is some kind of price guide for this. I have found Lambert and soho and Athearn so far. There is so much it is kind of overwhelming. I saw in the Wanted forum a guy was looking for a car that I am pretty sure I saw at least one of. Even the ones on the tracks have boxes. I saw some prices here and there and one said 200, while another said 13, so it is kind of hard to get a grasp. Any help on how is the best way to value or sell this would be appreciated. Thank you,
> 
> Terry


Sorry for your loss.
Wouldn't your wife's cousin's cousin be her brother? Talk about hillbilly!


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Finally, pictures*

These are the bigger Lionel trains. I have no idea what "scale" you call them. They are Lionel. The last picture is all the boxes of Ho trains. I had taken those with an Ipad and having trouble getting them on here.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I found out the problem. When I took the pictures with the Ipad it was in a type of movie form. Every time I try to upload them it says invalid file. Sorry. I will see what else I can do.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

the stuff in the first pictures is O scale


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

The Santa Fe F-units (the silver and red diesels) look like Marx models. 

Do they say "Lionel" on them? On the bottom?


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nope. I think you are correct. Thanks


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoa! You have a lot of work on your hands. There are bound to be some rare gems in that collection for sure.

Sorry for your family's loss. Good luck.


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

*wringing hands in anticipation of the HO gear*


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

You might want to see if you can find a local model railroad club. They might have members that would be willing to provide you some free manpower and knowledge in trade for first dibs on stuff that they are interested in.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Rosey

It looks like you have a treasure trove of 0 scale before you even
get to what appears to be even more of HO. Bet there
are several of our 0 scalers chomping at the bit to buy from you.

A knowledgeable modeller can be a great help to your family.
There are several Illinois Forum members. Maybe one lives near
you. What Illinois city are you in?

Don


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Update? Bump.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah. Have some pictures. Gonna post later tonight.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Waiting in anticipation!


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Pictures*

This is when she took all the trains out of the big boxes. The ones that are totally visible have boxes but they aren't all matched up yet. I don't have all of them looked up.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't see if there is anything rare or unusual in what you are showing but that is quite a collection.You should have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

The immediate problem is no room to open up everything. Thanks


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Great googly moogly. Apparently a fan of big steam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lots, and lots of stuff! Wow.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah. That is probably 2/3. It is pretty crazy. He wasn't just a model train fan. He was a train nut. Tons of books about every locomotive. Little slideshow pictures with nothing but trains. Magazines. Photo albums. You name it.


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, I'm finding out how much I'm interested sometimes more by the history than the modeling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I take back what I said about having enough trains to open a store. You have way more trains than most stores will ever see. This is a 'major find' collection and you need to get some professional help in evaluating the stock and disposing of it. Looks like some of those locos are brass and could be worth anywhere from $100 to $1000or more.
Your auctioneer relative should be able to help with this but if he doesn't have tons of experience with trains then find someone who does. You have a huge job ahead of you that you should be compensated for in trains or cash. 
I think all those Overland models are brass and are very expensive. Same for the Pacific Fastmail. 
Rosey could you back off and take some pics of the overall stuff as much as you can? I think from what I can see so far that you have well over $100,000 worth of trains there.You really need a train appraiser to look at all this. I'd call somebody like Walthers or Atlas or some big train company and pay them to send somebody to take a look. It will be worth your while to do that. Pete


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

HOLY SNOT! I see some cool stuff! Those brass engines need to be checked out by a brass dealer. I say find a dealer and email the info and pics of the brass stuff to see it's value! I did see some Rivarossi mallet steamers. They can fetch over $150 up to $250 on a good day on eBay. The Paragon 2 series stuff from BLI sells for good prices if it's steam. Not sure of diesel. I did see a 2-6-6-4 Paragon2 steamer with no box sell for $225!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Iventory Bonanza!!*

Wow Rosey, Sorry for your loss!! Can I ask how old was he? What a massive collection and high quality at that! The guys are dead on in their assessment. All that Overland inventory is absolutely out of this world brass wise. The prices, as Norgale mentioned, for just one Loco could buy an entire layout for the price. You say you have 2/3 of this stuff done....I'd be interested in the books in his library. When you decide to part with all this inventory let us know because we are all interested...good luck!


----------



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

Holy crap, that's insane. 

I think I would be happy with literally just 1/1000th of that in my collection.

I think you're going to have to strike a balance here. The most money would come from selling each part individually. But, that's a ton more work in selling, packing, and shipping. Putting related stuff together into lots will reduce the work, but reduce the overall income, as folks drop out because they can't afford to buy the entire lot, don't want the entire lot and so forth.

Trying to sell local to a dealer will save you time and shipping, but again reduce your bottom line, because they'll be lowballing you to maximize their own profit when they resell.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. Like I said, I am just a worker. I don't know what they will do. I have gotten some good suggestions and will keep you updated.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Wondering*

I was wondering. Do people collect according to manufacturer, railroad, age, types of engines or cars, or all of the above? We were talking today about who wanted what, and if they wanted just one certain piece. Just curious.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

All of the above


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

For instance, I LOVE pre/early 1900s industry trains, smaller spur type lines and such. I could really care less about brand as long as it looks right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

*This find.*

I dug this one out from under a bench. It is Tenshodo "AC-12" 4-8-8-2 CAB-FORWARD w/Tender. I looked at a couple of places and this seems to be a good one.  Anyone want it? And if there is a specific one you are looking for, let me know.. They are going to auction I think, but the lady selling them is very willing to let one go if she thinks she is getting it for the right price...


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

How much??


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

HAHAHA! The Tender goes behind the cab!! 

Damn nice find though.


----------



## rosey65 (Jan 6, 2014)

It is a Cab Forward. I think it is set up correctly. Mr. Prospect, I would have no idea what to ask on this. If you wanted to make a legit offer you could private message me. Of course, Nancy would have to decide if it was legit! I am just the muscle. She is the brains. ;-)


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It's always a sad time losing someone, sorry for your loss. 

Seeing the direction this thread is taking, I'd suggest you get an idea of values, and perhaps post up here. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30 I'm not trying to discourage selling here in anyway, shape of form. Quite the opposite in fact, I'd love to see them sold here as our members will appreciate the items and will offer a fair value. Selling here will also cut out e-bays fees.

Note: -- For Sale or Trade (Member-to-Member): This forum is for non-commercial, member-to-member offerings. All items posted for sale here are *required* to have a price listed, but feel free to state OBO (or best offer) after said price if you are open to negotiation. Additionally, it is strongly recommended that you include pictures, but if you do not be prepared for members to hound you over not having any.

Carl


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bone1977 said:


> HAHAHA! The Tender goes behind the cab!!
> 
> Damn nice find though.


no it dont! its a cab forward.


----------

